# And the Mavs just keep on rollin' - Lakers next!



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

What are they now? 17/1 

They "handled" the Trailblazers on the road. They are making this season even more fun!

Now, they play the Champs and hopefully they'll make it a game there in Glittertown. Shaq isn't quite in game shape, so hopefully, the Mavs will run his "diesel trailor" into the ground. 

Anybody have any game thoughts on this match up?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Yeah I have a few thoughts*

Lakers are playing terrible and the last team we need to play is Dallas.

Dayum, Dayum, Dayum!


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Even though my you beat my Rockets, I am betting Dallas is going to win this game.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Looking Good!*

The first half is over and they're looking mighty good in LA.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers are playing really bad.  They've always been a team to step up in big games and challenges. (Not close)
They're frustrations are really showing in their play. They just can't get anything going, this season has had nothing but season lows and unsatisfactory results. Nice to see Nick back though, the guy just continues to play well against his former team.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Lakers are playing really bad.  They've always been a team to step up in big games and challenges. (Not close)
> They're frustrations are really showing in their play. They just can't get anything going, this season has had nothing but season lows and unsatisfactory results. Nice to see Nick back though, the guy just continues to play well against his former team.


The Lakers look out of kilter in this game, too. But I still attribute that to everyone not being on the same page, as they haven't played together since last June.

Nick the quick has always been a favorite of mine - a big game player who isn't afraid to take the big shot that so many shy away from. Another 2nd round pick by West that so many overlooked, but not West!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Great comeback by the CHAMPS!!!  
I'm sure this dissapointing loss will only help the Mavs improve throughout their great season though.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Great comeback by the CHAMPS!!!
> I'm sure this dissapointing loss will only help the Mavs improve throughout their great season though.


It wasn't just great - it was<b> incredible</b> in my book.

Hopefully, the Mavs will learn how to play all 4 quarters effectively - on both ends of the floor, which has always been a sore point with me. But sometimes some teams do learn from a game like this - and maybe their coach will learn as well as his players hopefully learn.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

keep rollin, rollin, rollin!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> keep rollin, rollin, rollin!


Thanks for your encouraging reply, IV, I'm sure the Mavs will try to "Keep rollin'".


----------

